# Multi Mice



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I getting a 4 Multi mice next month, but I need to find out as much as possible about them before I get them, I will be planning to breed them in the future when I am use to owning them. But before that happens I need to know everything thats needs to be knowen about them.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Might sound like a stupid question, but shouldn't you have done your research _before _you decided to get some?

I know Ruthy on this forum has had the one and only friendly multi I've ever heard of (they are renowned for being biters) so she might be a goos person to ask. Dragonfly Stud on this forum has also kept them I believe. They're usually kept to breed for snake food because they produce large numbers of young and are a bit bigger than mus musculus.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I have researched on them quite alot, but I thought it better off getting advice of somone who has had the experience in owning them.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

I did indeed have some of these which have since passed on hence tank for sale.
To be honest I wouldn't have them again reasons being 
When they were young I could not handle them very well as they moved so piggin fast and I mean fast I had no chance of catching them which made cage cleaning fun to say the least.
Also even though I was never bitten it always seemed it could happen any minute which in turn makes them unsuitable for random pets unless your very confident.
They do calm down a lot with age but also seem to give up on life itself and just sit about moping if you do not make a real effort to stimulate them, bit like big fat lazy male Rats really.
Be aware do not grab by the tail as they are able to shed this if feeling threatened, never happened to mine so can't back this up.
I see why they are bred for snakes but as for pets avoid unless you fancy a challenge.
If you do get some get a good wheel or 2 and plenty of chewable toys careful with the wheel as they will pee in it and then run like loonies spraying wee everywhere. 
Also bung in loads of cardboard packets and tubes.
Mine used to go nuts for fresh coconut.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah Multis... what funny creatures.

I have owned them and bred them, and i have to say, if your looking for multi's as a cuddly pet like mice, or a pet to breed for cuddly babies, then please dont.

True, i had Gizmo, and he was one in a million. But trust me when i say, in a million. Its rare to find a multi that is handleable, and i know of a lot of multi owners who's multi's actually run at them when they put their hand in the cage to attack.

They are not a cuddly family pet, and the only real reason to breed from tham is for snake food, unfortunately. There is no work with colours, i only bred to try and breed some friendlier multi's.

On a posative note they are very fun to watch, active and will play and chew anything, though quite a few of my friends and myself know they are absolute escape artists and can escape out of most things unless its glass!


----------

